
Coroutines as Lazy Reducers - _iostreamer_
http://iostreamer.me/abstract-tech/2019/04/15/coroutine-as-reducer-part-1.html
======
PaulHoule
I want to believe in Lazy Reducers but my experience with them is they kill
the CPU cache and get gawdawful performance.

